# Using frontline flea and tick killer on horses?



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

Has anyone used Frontline flea and tick killer for dogs on horses? I'm just wondering because I have some and since its tick season I thought I might be able to use it on my horse. I heard some people say they mix it with mineral water and put it in their horses ears when they have bugs in them. Obviously I won't before finding out if it is safe to use. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

I use the frontline spray, a few sprays behind each knee/hock, under the jaw, poll, and on tail head and it keeps ticks off for 2 weeks. It doesn't work for any of the usual biting nuisance bugs though so unless your horses are getting ticks, fleas, or lice in their ears I wouldn't waste it there.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I used the spray for ticks.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I had really not thought of using the frontline spray on a horse. Nothing seems to keep the ticks off my girls, so I have to pull them off myself daily. I think I'll try it!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Equi-Spot Spot-On Fly Control for Horses Farnam (Fly Control - Fly Lotions Spot Application)

I use Equispot. Hasn't let me down yet. Apply every 2 weeks.


----------



## tallygirl4 (Feb 16, 2013)

I use Freedom 45 on my horse. It works GREAT! 
It keeps flys, ticks, and mosquitos off him for two weeks. 
I get it at the TS. It costs about $24.99 for 3 months worth. 
I also use SimpliFly feed thru fly control. 
I rarely see bugs on or near my guy 
It takes about a month to start to see a difference.


----------

